# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Loại bỏ viêm amidan với 5 bài thuốc đông y

## seosuckhoe

*Loại bỏ viêm amidan với 5 bài thuốc đông y**Khi sức đề kháng cũng như hệ miễn dịch của cơ thể bị suy giảm, đó chính là lúc mà các loại vi khuẩn, vi rút có cơ hội xâm nhập và gây nên nhiều chứng bệnh khác nhau về đường hô hấp. Trong đó viêm amidan chính là một minh chứng cho điều này. Viêm amidan có thể không trực tiếp gây nguy hiểm, nhưng những phiền toái từ triệu chứng của nó gây lên lại là điều làm cho những người bệnh cảm thấy mệt mỏi. Hiện nay có khá nhiều cách để bệnh nhân viêm amidan có thể áp dụng điều trị tùy theo sự lựa chọn của mỗi người. Trong khuôn khổ bài viết này chúng tôi sẽ giúp các bạn có những tham khảo hữu ích từ tác dụng của 6 bài thuốc đông y mà chúng tôi đã tổng hợp dưới đây. Mời bạn đọc cả nước cùng tham khảo.*

*Quan niệm của đông y về viêm amidan*

*Theo quan điểm của đông y đưa ra, viêm amidan có tên gọi là nhũ nga. Trong đó thể viêm amidan cấp tính được gọi là phong nhiệt nhũ nga còn viêm amidan mãn tính được gọi là hư hỏa nhũ nga.* 

*Nguyên nhân chính gây nên viêm amidan đó chính là do việc ăn uống, và sinh hoạt không khoa học, thất thường hoặc cũng có thể là do phong tà, hàn tà, dịch độc ... xâm phạm vào vùng hầu họng và gây nên.* 

*Một số bài thuốc đông y giúp loại bỏ viêm amidan nhanh chóng* 

*Khi viêm amidan, người bệnh có thể áp dụng những bài thuốc đông y phổ biến nhất mà chúng tôi sẽ giới thiệu ngay sau đây, tuy nhiên các bạn cũng cần lưu ý là với thể bệnh, đông y sẽ có cách điều trị khác nhau:*

*Đối với chứng viêm amidan thể phong nhiệt (thể nhẹ)*

*Khi bị viêm amidan thể phong nhiệt, bệnh nhân sẽ có biểu hiện chính là cơ thể sốt, nhức đầu, nhiều lúc có cảm giác sợ lạnh, trong họng amidan có dấu hiệu sưng to, tấy đỏ, bề mặt lưỡi có lớp trắng mỏng...*

*Khi đó bệnh nhân nên dùng một số bài thuốc như:*

*Bài thuốc 1:  16g liên kiều, 8g bạc hà, 10g đạm trúc diệp, 6g ngưu bàng tử, 4g kinh giới, 12g huyền sâm,  8g cát cánh, 26g kim ngân hoa, 10g cam thảo. Tất cả cho vào sắc lấy nước chia làm 3 lần uống trong ngày.*

*Bài thuốc 2: 16g ngưu bàng tử, 12g kim ngân hoa, 10g hoàng liên, 12g liên kiều, 8g cát cánh, 8g cam thảo, 12g hoàng cầm, 4g bạc hà. Mỗi ngày một thang cũng sắc để lấy nước uống.*

*Bài thuốc 3: 12g ngưu bàng tử, 4g bạc hà, 8g cát cánh, 10g kim ngân hoa, 6g xạ can, 16g huyền sâm, 8g sinh địa, 12g cỏ nhọ nồi, 10g bồ công anh, 8g sơn đậu căn. Sắc uống ngày một thang chia hai lần uống.* 

*Đối với viêm amidan thể nặng* 

*Ở thể bệnh này, người bệnh có biểu hiện chính là cơ thể sốt cao liên tục, amidan sưng to, thậm chí còn loét và có mủ, hạch nổi ở hai bên cạnh hàm, lưỡi có lớp mủ vàng dày...* 

*Khi đó, những bài thuốc dưới đây sẽ được cho là giải pháp để loại bỏ được những triệu chứng này:*

*Bài thuốc 1: Hoàng cầm 16g, kim ngân hoa12g, huyền sâm 8g, thạch cao sống 20g, hoàng liên 12g, cát cánh 6g, chi tử 10g, bạc hà 6g, cam thảo 10g đạm trúc diệp 16g. * 

*Với bài thuốc này, đầu tiên các bạn cho vị thuốc thạch cao sống vào sắc trước, sau đó mới cho đến những vị còn lại vào và sắc. Lượng thuốc thu được chia làm 3 lần uống trong ngày. * 

*Bài thuốc 2:  Kim ngân hoa 30g, xích thược16g, liên kiều 16g, hoàng liên 12g, ngưu tất 12g, sơn đậu căn 10g, xạ can 4g, huyền sâm, 16g hoàng cầm 8g. Sắc uống mỗi ngày 1 thang, chia hai lần uống. Trường hợp nếu bệnh nhân có thêm triệu chứng đi đại tiện bị táo bón thì có thể bổ sung thêm vị thuốc đại hoàng để giúp cải thiện tình trạng này.*

----------

